# Another FBAR question



## KeithCAN1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello,
I'm sorry if this question has been asked but there are so many threads on FBAR that a search yielded so many results.

Basically, two questions

1) I need to file old FBAR going years back. Is it better send them in one at a time or all in one package? I know this question was asked before but I can't find that thread via search.

2) I hear you can e-file FBAR now. Is that recommended for 2012 year? Anyone try it and have a good experience?

Thanks!


----------

